# The Hornets have the Worst Shot Selection in the NBA



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

> Now that’s a strong statement, right? Yes it is. But it’s also true. Over at hoopdata.com there is a wonderful statistic called XeFG%. I’ve mentioned it on this site before, but for those of you who don’t remember, here’s a breakdown of it.
> 
> eFG% is the effective field goal of a player, and it includes the impact of three pointers. A player who takes all two point shots and hits half of them has an eFG% of 50%. A player who takes all three point shots and hits a third of them would also have an eFG% of 50%. Why? Because both players produce 1 point per shot. That’s eFG%.
> Now on to the X part of the XeFG%. That stands for “expected”. Hoopdata keeps track of how well players shoot from different ranges and calculates the NBA average from each of those ranges. Armed with that information, the site can determine what the expected eFG% is for each type of shot in the NBA. For example, they know that the average eFG% for a shot taken from 10-15 feet away from the basket is 39.2%.
> ...


http://www.hornets247.com/blog/2011/04/05/the-hornets-have-the-worst-shot-selection-in-the-nba/?utm_source=twitterfeed&utm_medium=twitter


----------

